# Cheap Dust Collection



## ericw (Jul 2, 2010)

I do woodworking in half of my garage, and I'm pretty new to this. I don't have any form of dust collection - not even a shop vac. I'd like to change that, but I don't have much money to spend. Does anyone have any recommendations about the best inexpensive solution to the problem?

The main place I need to collect dust is at my old Craftsman 113 table saw.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If you're on a tight budget, my suggestion would be to put a bag under the saw's cabinet, right under that big hole that should be there (this is a contractor saw?) Then buy a shop vac until budget allows something bigger. You'll need a vac anyway, and as luck would have Lowes always has one for cheap in their black Friday ad. Consider upgrading the filter on the vac, if you can find a Gore Clean Stream that fit's it it provides near HEPA performance at a fair price, $30 or so.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

You can get a 2 Hp Harbor Freight DC for less than $200.00 and even get a 25% off coupon to lower the price even more. Their 1 Hp is less than $100.00. Both work great.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> You can get a 2 Hp Harbor Freight DC for less than $200.00 and even get a 25% off coupon to lower the price even more. Their 1 Hp is less than $100.00. Both work great.


I agree with tvman. The harbor freight 2 horse is a great starting DC. As you get a little more money ahead, replace the bag on top with a wynn environmental filter kit for that DC. That way you won't be allowing the finest of particles, that the canvas bag cannot capture, back out into your room.

Paul


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

The suggestion of a bag under the saw is a good one. If you are concerned about dust and not necessarily wood chips, this would be considered air filtration. The best way to do this IS at the source (machine) with a 1 or 2 hp dust collection unit. However, being on a limited budget,as I know so well, the cheapest way of filtering dust (not wood chips) to minimize breathing it in is a 20x20 box fan with a 20x20 furnace filter mounted to it. It can be made as simple as duct taping the filter to the fan or building a wooden box to house everything. Go to Youtube and search "woodshop air filtration" and you should find multiple videos on ways of doing this. You can set these on a table or chair next to your work area and move them around the shop as needed or they can be hung from the ceiling.
Another suggestion, where a respirator where ever you are making dust!!!!!!!! I learned the hard way just last week, I was sanding Purpleheart without a respirator and suffered 3 days because the dust irritated my sinuses. Only if I wore a dust mask!!!!!!!


----------



## ericw (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'll probably start with taping a trash bag under the saw and seeing if that helps with the sawdust. I do use a respirator (usually), and that will probably do until I can find a DC system that will work.


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

I have two forms of dust collection but I find myself more and more just rolling whatever I need out onto the driveway. All of my equipment is on rollers so I just roll it out whenever I use it. Then i just hose the driveway down. No dust or mess in the garage. Even with dust collection, there is still noticeable dust everywhere. I find this to be the best (maybe not most convenient) method.


----------



## ericw (Jul 2, 2010)

My driveway is all an incline that is too steep to do anything with, unfortunately.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

ericw said:


> My driveway is all an incline that is too steep to do anything with, unfortunately.


I agree. My driveway is way to cold in northern Michigan to wood work on.

Jon


----------

